# Rental contract



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi, 

right away another question.
We are going to move to JBR and have a few questions regarding the rental contract.

We just signed a very basic two page rental contract which includes nothing besides the typical state laws and basic agreements.
We have nothing where it states that we have the right to get one parking spot, access to the pool etc. Is that usual over here or should we insist on a more specific contract?

What do you think about the suggestion of our real estate agent: Is it possible to save the 5% rent/housingfee if we get a letter from the landlord that he states we will pay the bill directly to the Dubai Water and Electricity Authority? 

Or would we loose our rights as renters therefore (e.g. could the landlord then raise the rental price etc.)

thank you


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Rental Contract*



alexalexa said:


> Hi,
> 
> right away another question.
> We are going to move to JBR and have a few questions regarding the rental contract.
> ...


1. I suggest you better sort out the parking. It can be an issue and your car might be towed away for illigal parking. Get it in writing as to where you park (bay nr) - also ask rental agent to put your rights re use of pool, gim, etc. in writing.
2. Contracts are standard, pre-print documents - but speak to the agent.
3. You have to pay Deva - don't understand that part.
4. Make sure that landlord gets rental contract registered to protect you and your rights as tenant - and get a copy of the registered contract.
5. For more information check the website "RERA'" (Real Estate Regulatory Agency of the Lands Dept, Governm Dubai)


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> 1. I suggest you better sort out the parking. It can be an issue and your car might be towed away for illigal parking. Get it in writing as to where you park (bay nr) - also ask rental agent to put your rights re use of pool, gim, etc. in writing.
> 2. Contracts are standard, pre-print documents - but speak to the agent.
> 3. You have to pay Deva - don't understand that part.
> 4. Make sure that landlord gets rental contract registered to protect you and your rights as tenant - and get a copy of the registered contract.
> 5. For more information check the website "RERA'" (Real Estate Regulatory Agency of the Lands Dept, Governm Dubai)


The RERA webpage is really great and helpful, thank you.


----------

